# عيوب الدهان فى الاكصدامات البلاستيك



## hos127 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عملت مراقب جودة فى اكثر من شركة لكن التخصصات كانت منحصرة فى الاجزاء المعدنية للسيارات وتجميعها 

وحاليا هستلم عمل جديد فى شركة متخصصة فى دهان الاكصدامات البلاستيك وانا لا املك اى خبرة فى مجال الدهان وعيوبه 

فارجوا منكم التكرم بافادتى ببعض عيوب الدهان​*


----------



## hos127 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*خسارة لعدم وجود مساعدة*


----------



## nehal137 (26 يناير 2011)

أنا أيضا مثلك واستلمت توّا العمل في إحدى شركات دهان اكصدامات وأجزاء أخرى من السيّارات وأيضا مسئولة عن الجودة وأيضا أبحث عن عيوب الدّهان فمن يجد ما يفيد فينشره للآخر
والله الموفّق


----------

